# APBT Change of Behavior with age?



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Yall, I haven't posted in a while but I just have this question in the back of my mind whenever I'm with my dog lately. So here it goes, Lately now that my dog is approaching two years old (in about 4 weeks) I have been noticing he has been slowly becoming more protective. I don't mean protective in the sense of physical protectiveness but He has increased barking and is more aware of strangers. I figure this something is something that comes with age and maturity and I dont mind it at all, I just want to make it sure its normal? So If yall can fill me in on your experience that would be awesome. Thank you, George. Thats My pit JEt below smiling.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah Kangol did the same thing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww great smile!!

Yup, my pup has done the same thing. He is a little over 2 now and more aware, partly cause I got him neutered and now he isn't always thinking about one thing anymore. It seems his mind is able to wonder and look around now, before it was just about trying to find a pup to hump  lol

He used to go right up to people and say hi (when he was allowed) now even when I give permission I find people have to come to him, he isn't as anxious to smell them and approach without me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes that happened with my dog as well.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Jaz is going through the same changes. She is coming up to 2 years of age.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

yup noticing the same thing with my girl


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, I've got nothing to add re: the protectiveness, but OMG that is one of the best smiles I've ever seen!!  Awesome pic and very handsome boy.


----------

